# Walking on a Leash



## Valen (Oct 22, 2010)

My 6 1/2 month old golden Valen is good on a leash with just me, but when other dogs or people he wants to meet are around he pulls a lot. I have the gentle leader and it was working but now he just powers through it. He also hates it. I don't want him to not like going on a walk. Any suggestions other than the gentle leader. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

You can try a front clip harness like the "Halti harness"

But ultimately, unless you are doing training, he will learn to pull through anything.

If a dog is pulling and we keep walking.... he is reinforce for pulling.

The other part, is you need to systematically train him to walk past distractions. Talk to your training class instructor about how to best do this.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

1. Take him to dog classes where he will learn how to walk on a loose leash around distractions.

2. Be patient. <- Even young dogs who can walk PERFECTLY at dog class may do their best sled dog imitation on walks until they grow up a little and settle down. Focus on the fact you are building up arm muscles and toning your arms and keep walking every single day. 

If you take your golden for a long enough walk, he will pull for the first leg of the walk and tire himself out and then settle down and walk at your side or even just a step ahead of you on the way back. That's when you want to frequently praise him and stop a couple times to huggle him. That way your dog learns that he gets attention and praise when he's walking nice.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Megora said:


> 1. Take him to dog classes where he will learn how to walk on a loose leash around distractions.
> 
> 2. Be patient. <- Even young dogs who can walk PERFECTLY at dog class may do their best sled dog imitation on walks until they grow up a little and settle down. _*Focus on the fact you are building up arm muscles and toning your arms and keep walking every single day. *_
> 
> If you take your golden for a long enough walk, he will pull for the first leg of the walk and tire himself out and then settle down and walk at your side or even just a step ahead of you on the way back. That's when you want to frequently praise him and stop a couple times to huggle him. That way your dog learns that he gets attention and praise when he's walking nice.


Oh, so this must be why I have bicep and tricep muscles now!!!!

Seriously though, I am having the same issues with Izzy. I tried putting her flat collar on last night and she started jumping up and chewing the leash and running and pulling and she seems to be resistant to any food treats when this happens. I do really hope she outgrows this.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My two younger guys are big pullers!!! We recently hired a trainer to help us out in this area. What he had us work on is umbilical cording. We first worked in the backyard, progressed into a park area and are now taking to the streets in the neighbourhood. Austin is doing really well and Lincoln is catching on!! He is just so high energy. Sometimes it takes him 20 minutes to get out of the driveway!!!

We are going to continue with this method for another week and then give the collar/leash a go. 

One thing I've enjoyed about the umbilicalling....we can actually walk for an hour and my arms don't hurt. Austin will pull the odd time but it's so minor now that I just carry on and he comes with me. It has become more enjoyable for me and I'm sure for Austin as well.


----------



## Valen (Oct 22, 2010)

I was working with him on the loose leash walking. I would stop and make him sit every time he pulled, once he sat I would say walk and start again. Only problem is I was stopping all the time even with the gentle leader. I think I am going to start over and work with him in the yard for the desired effect and then go again. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is a pretty good little series on teaching polite walking, part 1 here.


----------

